# BMW E90 320i Monaco Blue - Enhancement detail



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all!! :wave:

Long time since I've posted a detail in here. But I was very busy due different stuff.
I've got married, bought a house, did a detail on the sister in laws car (but forgot to take pictures  ). Also did a detail on a E60 530xi with a guy from DW also that lives near to me. But he will show this tremendous detail in a matter of time 

So on to the car in question, my mate bought this BMW E90 320i after he gave up the 3 month during ownership of the Volvo XC90 I've detailed also:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=302090
He wanted something more sporty, so I recommended him a BMW. After searching the net and visiting different dealers this was it.

A 2007 BMW 320i in Monaco Blue, a great car I think a good entry car for people who hasn't driven a RWD car before.  The first thing we've done was looking how it drifted etc  When he bought the car it was on BBS LM wheels but he swapped them for the one you can see in the detail. I think they look a lot nicer and more OEM :thumb:

So on to the detail,
My friend dropped the car early in the morning and he had washed the car the night before. The car was proper, so straight in the garage for claying.
This is what we saw under the lights.










I started claying the car as it was cleaned the day before. The clay I used was AF Clay Bar using Poorboys Spray and Wipe (1:1) as clay lube. Not much contamination coming off as you can see below. I think the dealer did this already as I have seen different AG products in his shop.










I drove the car outside, while waking up the engine the exhaust made ploffing noises :argie: (i want this car too ) to clean the wheels.
As it where brand new wheels that were laying only for two days under the car I didn't expect many contamination. 
A quick going over using VP Bilberry Wheel Cleaner, followed by Iron-X showed that there was indeed minimal contamination.










Then I washed the car using 2BM and a overdose of Dodo Juice Born to be Mild. Dried using Monello Drying towel and drove the car back inside.
Taping the car up with 3M tape (what a lovely job  )



















Then I started searching for the right polish / pad combination for a good correction as I thought BMW were very hard.
My first combination was a CG Black Finishing pad with Monello Finale (Finishing Polish). I didn't thought it would give any correction but when you see the shot below you can see it removed nearly all swirls










On the shot below you can see the rest of the trunk done with CG white polishing pad and Monello Mezzo (polish) as you can see all swirls were also removed but the deeper marks (I think scratches from car wash, as they were all over and deeper on curves over the car) remained also.










So with this in mind, I would tackle the car with the first combo as the second was the same effect but I was affraid of leaving polishing trails. 
Here are some 50/50 shots over the rest of the car




























Here you can see the deeper marks still remaining but the gloss is definitly much better! It would take too long to correct it fully, but this wasn't the aim as my friend would drop the car time to time to maintain it by me



















After this stage, I took another CG Black Finishing pad and used Poorboys Black Hole to enhance even more gloss and try to hide the deeper marks.
Taking off the Black Hole using a Flex 3401 VRG is super easy and leaves a super slick surface



















After this stage I sealed the wheels with Poorboys Wheel Sealant. And tried for the first time Dodo Juice SN Tyre dressing. I think it leaves a great satin and natural finish on the tyres. I still need to see the durability as it is water based



















Plastics were dressed using AF Revive, glass cleaned using AF Crystal and exhaust polished up AF Mercury polish and fine grade wire wool. The exhaust was sealed using Poorboys Wheel Sealant afterwards.










50/50 on the exhaust 









LSP for choice was Bouncers Satsuma Rock! It was itching to try this one out as I've seen some good results with it and many are very positive about this one. So I've opened the jar and the first thing you meet is the great smell of oranges! :argie: One wipe is enough to do a panel and it smears open with ease! After you wiped on the panel you wipe off immediatly else it is getting difficult and grabby. But otherwise a great wax! My number one for the moment :thumb:










Some finished pics, enjoy























































*Summary of products used*
* Auto finesse Clay Bar
* Poorboys Spray and Wipe 1:1
* Valet Pro Billbery Wheel Cleaner 1:10
* Iron-X
* Dodo Juice Born to be Mild
* 3M Masking tape
* Monello Finale / Mezzo / Inizio
* CG Black Finishing Pad (2x)
* CG White Polishing Pad
* CG Orange Cutting Pad
* Flex 3401 VRG
* Poorboys BlackHole
* Poorboys Wheel Sealant
* Dodo Juice SN Tyre Dressing
* Auto finesse Revive
* Auto finesse Crystal
* Auto finesse Mercury Polish
* Wire wool
* Bouncers Satsuma Rock
* Wash mitts and a large variaty of MF towels

For the future, I think I will buy a MF cutting pad too see if I can remove some of the deeper scratches with it. As I tried to remove a deeper mark with compound but it didn't even work (I then worked back with polishing and finishing, so I din't leave buffer trails). My friend need to replace the frond end as you can see in the pictures. Overall I was happy with the result and my friend also. The first thing he said was the he could see his own reflection again in the paint :thumb:

See you next time and all comments / feedback / tips are welcome :wave:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice job, paint is like glass with a nice shine :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Thnx could much better but had only 8 hours time to do this one


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks spot on! The rims look brand new, recent refurb?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Looks spot on! The rims look brand new, recent refurb?


Brand new indeed , I've said it somewhere in the detail process


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Wout_RS said:


> Brand new indeed , I've said it somewhere in the detail process


Looks superb, the new style rear lights would set it off perfectly. Looks older than it should with the old style lights.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Looks superb, the new style rear lights would set it off perfectly. Looks older than it should with the old style lights.


I will tell him that the update rear lights should look better, my girlfriend thought I forgot some tape (the white line on the rear lights) on the lights


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Top job!!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice indeed... top stuff... :thumb:

I need one of those applicators you used for the wheel wax, where could I find one please?... :wave:


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

great job there.:thumb: 
Supprisingly it wasn't hard paint. PB SSR2.5 + green polishing pad doesn't remove any swirls on my BMW. Will try the new Monello Veloce next...


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

neilb62 said:


> Very nice indeed... top stuff... :thumb:
> 
> I need one of those applicators you used for the wheel wax, where could I find one please?... :wave:


These are dodo juice supernatural finger mitts,

I've ordered them from Carclean.nl but I think you can find them in GB for sure


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Blackmondie said:


> great job there.:thumb:
> Supprisingly it wasn't hard paint. PB SSR2.5 + green polishing pad doesn't remove any swirls on my BMW. Will try the new Monello Veloce next...


Thnx, indeed the swirls dissappeared easily with the lightest combo.
But I've tried some marks with the Inizio and a cutting pad and that didn't help even so the paint is hard. 
But for swirls you just don't need that much correction


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work,and achieved fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wout_RS said:


> These are dodo juice supernatural finger mitts,
> 
> I've ordered them from Carclean.nl but I think you can find them in GB for sure


I really need to get out more, just googled and ordered some... thanks again....:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

nice job bud. You appreciate the work more on darker colours as the work speaks for itself.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good stuff, very shiney 
3rd from the end, I bet that woman is thinking "What the hell is that loon doing"
I had my neighbour giving me weird looks whilst taking pictures of my car lol.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Thnx!

Yes indeed I think my neighbours also think 'Why the hell is he always taken pictures of the car he's washing'


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work. Paint is looking a lot fresher now. Good wax choice too.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Thnx, next time he comes with it I will try to tackle the deeper marks


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Looks much better, really nice looking car, and wheels really suit it:thumb:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Lovely job. Great finish to the paintwork! :thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Thnx all!


----------

